# Linksys WAG54G V3 Blinking Power Light



## bizzyb (May 19, 2009)

Firstly, my apologies if this issue has been covered elsewhere. I received a memory exceeded error from the site each time I tried searching threads.

An outline of my issue follows. I am very new to gateways/ routers/ wireless so forgive my ignorance.

Bought a second hand (first mistake) Linksys WAG54G V3 ADSL 2 Gateway

Plugged it into my laptop with cable, and cable into ethernet port on modem.
Restarted laptop and turned on modem
Laptop recognised LAN connection, however says it has limited or no connectivity
Ethernet light is green
Power light flashes green.

I read the installation manual, and contacted Linksys directly. The instructions I received were as follows:
1) Reset modem - done, but no effect
2) Set the IP address manually and try pinging - done, but ping times out. To be noted, if I ping the IP address rather than the default gateway I get a response, but in my ignorance, I assume this is correct.
3) Download TFTP.exe and firmware, and upgrade firmware as may be corrupt. When attempting to upgrade, i receive a "no response from server" error. I was told by Linksys that the upgrade would not work if I cannot ping the modem.

I have changed the TCP/IP settings on the LAN connection to 10Mbps half duplex as per instructions.

None of this has stopped the annoying little power light from flashing in my face! Nor did it enable me to update the firmware which I believe is the source of the problem.

Any experiences with this in the past? Could my AVG free anti-virus software be causing any problems? 

Note: my old D-Link modem works fine, and when I spoke with my ISP they confirmed I had a connection from the Linksys.

Any help you can give is hugely appreciated!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If a factory reset doesn't clear the blinking power light, the router is toast or a firmware update has gone wrong.


----------



## bizzyb (May 19, 2009)

I managed to set a static IP address and flash the firmware, however that still didnt fix t he flashing light.

Sounds more and more like I bought a dud...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That's frequently why these things are for sale. :smile:


----------



## bizzyb (May 19, 2009)

Fingers crossed the seller comes to the party and refunds me. 

Any suggestions for a fast but reliable wireless ADSL2 modem?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm not in an area that uses ADSL, but I'd stick to major brands. My usual method is to do a search on a model I'm considering for any device, then read reviews from a few sources and see if people like it, or are having issues with it.


----------

